# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ادماج ذوي الإحتياجات في سوق العمل واجب وطني...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أكد أن استغلال بعض الشركات لظروفهم أمر مؤسف .. رئيس التهيئة المهنية بمعهد النور لـ الشرق: ادماج ذوي الإعاقة في سوق العمل واجب وطني

نعمل على إعداد وتهيئة الطلاب كلا حسب قدراته للانخراط بسوق العمل

أرفض فكرة توظيف المبتلى  في الجهة التي يتخرج منها.. 

إعداد كادر وظيفي مؤهل ومدرب للإشراف على عملية تهيئة الطلاب

حـوار: سمية تيشة

أعرب السيد محمد سعد الكواري رئيس قسم التهيئة المهنية بمعهد النور للمكفوفين عن أسفه الشديد من بعض الشركات التي تستغل ظروف بعض ذوي الإحتياجات وتصرف لهم رواتب قليلة لا تفي بمتطلباتهم المعيشية مقارنة بحجم العمل الملاقى على عاتقهم دون أدنى احترام لكرامتهم الإنسانية، وأوضح أن إدماج المبتلى  في سوق العمل يعد واجبا وطنيا، ولابد من أن تساهم كافة مؤسسات وشركات الدولة في إيجاد فرصة وظيفية تعود على هذه الفئة وعلى وطنهم بالنفع والفائدة وتحضهم على الاندماج في المجتمع باستثمار قدراتهم في وظيفة تتناسب وظروفهم بغض النظر عن الجنسية أو الشكل أو الدين، مشدداً على ضرورة تأهيل ذوي الإحتياجات وتهيئتهم من قبل مراكزهم التعليمية بهدف تطوير قدراتهم وامكانياتهم في جميع المجالات الحياتية.. 

وأشار الكواري في حوار خاص لـ الشرق أن قسم التهيئة المهنية بمعهد النور للمكفوفين أنشئ حديثاً وهو يعمل على إعداد وتهيئة الطلاب كل حسب قدراته وإمكاناته للعمل مستقبلا في احد مجالات الحياة والوصول بهم للكفاءة المهنية وذلك من خلال توفير عدد من البرامج والخدمات المهارية والتثقيفية للطالب حسب احتياجاته والمرحلة العمرية التي يمر بها، لافتاً إلى أن القسم يقدم خدماته للفئات العمرية بين 14 و 28 سنة، مع مراعاة استقلالية كل طالب وعدم دمجه مع الفئات العمرية الكبيرة، موضحاً أنه تم إعداد كادر وظيفي مؤهل ومدرب للإشراف على الطلاب وتهيئتهم للمشاركة في الحياة العملية.. 

وأعرب الكواري عن رفضه التام لتوظيف المبتلى  في ذات الجهة التي تخرج منها لمساعدتهم على الاستفادة من قدراتهم وإمكاناتهم ومواهبهم بما يخدم الخطة العلاجية لهم ولفتح قنوات الاتصال والتواصل مع بيئتهم، متمنياً مشاركة الطلاب في مشاريع الدولة كجزء عملي من برنامج التأهيل المهني في المستقبل.. 

*تهيئة الطلاب وإعدادهم 

*بداية أوضح السيد محمد الكواري أن قسم التهيئة المهنية يعمل على إعداد وتهيئة الطلاب كل حسب قدراته وإمكاناته من بنين وبنات قائلاً" قسم التهيئة المهنية يقدم جملة من الخدمات المهنية والتأهيلية لطلاب معهد النور، حيث هناك قسمان منفصلان أحدهما للبنين والآخر للبنات، ففي قسم (البنات) تتدرب الطالبات على المهارات الحياتية اليومية مثل النظافة الشخصية والطبخ وعد النقود واستخدامها، ،وقد قامت الطالبات في هذا القسم بعمل عجينة السيراميك وتقطيعها إلى اشكال مختلفة وعمل إكسسوارات خفيفة، وفوانيس رمضان من كرتون ومن الورق الملون، بالإضافة إلى تلقي الطالبات برنامجا تعليميا في المواد الدراسية بما يناسب مستواهن وأنشطة خارجية مثل القيام برحلات إلى الأسواق للشراء وزيارة المعارض والأسواق،أما في قسم (البنين) فيتم تقديم خدمات أكاديمية وظيفية من خلال التدريب على مهارتي الكتابة والقراءة التي تعمل على مساعدة الطالب لاحقا في استخدامها في بيئة العمل وفي الأماكن العامة، وتقديم خدمات مهارية استقلالية بحيث يراعى عمر وقدرات الطالب واحتياجاته والمرحلة العمرية التي يمر بها كل طالب، وتدريب الطلاب على الأشغال اليدوية والفنية مثل تزيين الفخار والصلصال والأشغال اليدوية البسيطة، والتدريب على بعض المهن في داخل المعهد وخارجه وذلك تحت إشراف المعهد، وتقديم خدمات التشغيل في المؤسسات والشركات العامة والخاصة لتشغيل طلاب القسم بمهن مناسبة لقدراتهم"، مشيراً إلى أن إجمالي عدد الطلاب الموجودين من القسم (38) طالبا وطالبة.. 

*برامج وخدمات مهارية 

*وحول أهم البرامج المقدمة لهذه الفئة قال الكواري: نحن نقدم عددا من البرامج والخدمات المهارية والتثقيفية للطالب حسب احتياجاته والمرحلة العمرية التي يمر بها، كالبرنامج الأكاديمي وهو عبارة عن طرح مواد أساسية في المرحلة الابتدائية مثل مادة التربية الإسلامية واللغة العربية والانجليزي والرياضيات ويستفيد من هذا البرنامج حالات معينة، وبرنامج مهني يتم من خلاله تدريب الطلاب على مختلف المهارات مثل الرسم والاعمال اليدوية والحرفية، وتدريبهم أيضاً على كيفية التفكير السليم والمنظم قبل تنفيذ الأعمال والتخطيط، فضلاً عن ذلك فان هناك خدمات مساندة للبرنامج كالعلاج الطبيعي والوظيفي والحركة والتنقل والتي تلعب دورا هاما في إكساب الطالب مهارة التفاعل مع البيئة التي يعيش فيها ومساعدته على الإقلال من الحركات العشوائية أثناء الجلوس، بالإضافة إلى طرح برامج وانشطة مختلفة مثل الرياضة والموسيقى والحاسوب، موضحاً أن المعهد يقوم بتسويق أعمال الطلاب من خلال المشاركة في المعارض التي تقام في مدارس الدمج وبعض الفنادق بحيث يعود ريع هذه الأعمال لصالح الطلاب.. 

ولفت الكواري إلى أن هناك تقييمات دورية للطلاب يقوم بها قسم التهيئة المهنية عن طريق الاخصائية النفسية، بحيث يتم إجراء تقييم شامل لكافة الطلاب وبناء عليه يتم إعداد خطط تربوية وسلوكية لكل طالب بهدف معالجة المشكلات السلوكية لديه ودعم السلوكيات الايجابية، والتواصل مع أسرهم لإطلاعهم على ماهو جديد في حياة أبنائهم.. 

*توفير كادر وظيفي 

*وبالنسبة للكوادر الوظيفية أشار الكواري إلى أن قسم "التهيئة المهنية" يركز بالدرجة الأولى على إعداد الطلاب والطالبات للعمل مستقبلا في احد مجالات الحياة والوصول بهم للاستغلالية المهنية، وأنه قد تم توفير كادر وظيفي ذي خبرة وكفاءة عالية للقيام بمهام متابعة الطلاب تعليمياً ومهنياً، لافتاً إلى أن عددهم في الوقت الحالي يبلغ (13) بين معلمين ومساعدي البرامج المساندة.. 

وأوضح أن القسم يقدم خدماته للفئات العمرية بين 14 و 28 سنة، مع مراعاة استقلالية كل طالب وعدم دمجه مع الفئات العمرية الكبيرة ، وأن الأولوية لكبار السن وممن يعانون من إعاقات بصرية مختلفة، مشيراً إلى أن معهد النور يعمل على تأهيل المكفوفين وتطوير قدراتهم ومهاراتهم في جميع المجالات.. 

*توظيف المبتلى من ذوي الاحتياجات 

*وفيما يتعلق بتوظيف ذوي الإحتياجات  في مؤسسات وشركات الدولة أشار السيد محمد الكواري إلى أن العمل جار على توظيف ذوي الإحتياجات  وأن العلاقات العامة وخدمة المجتمع التابع لمعهد النور قد وظف مايقارب (10) من ذوي الإحتياجات  في مختلف القطاعات بالدولة، وأوضح أن قسم التهيئة المهنية يقع على عاتقه فقط تأهيل الطلاب وإعدادهم للانخراط بسوق العمل، وتهيئتهم لكيفية التعامل والتكيف مع أقرانهم الأصحاء في مجال عملهم لتفادي أي مشكلة قد تواجههم في المستقبل، فضلاً عن ذلك متابعة الطلاب في مواقع عملهم وذلك من خلال القيام بزيارات ميدانية وتدوين الملاحظات، مؤكداً أنه سيتم توظيف اثنين من ذوي الإعاقة البصرية في غضون هذا العام.. 

*إيجاد فرصة وظيفية 

*وعن استغلال بعض الشركات لظروف ذوي الإحتياجات  بصرف رواتب قليلة لهم قال الكواري ان توظيف ذوي الإحتياجات  واجب وطني، ولابد من أن تساهم كافة مؤسسات وشركات الدولة في إيجاد فرصة وظيفية تعود على هذه الفئة وعلى وطنهم بالنفع والفائدة وتحضهم على الاندماج في المجتمع باستثمار قدراتهم في وظيفة تتناسب وظروفهم بغض النظر عن الجنسية أو الشكل أو الدين قائلاً " علينا جميعاً أن ننظر لتوظيف المبتلى  من الناحية الانسانية، وأن نحكم على المبتلى  بقوة عقله لا بإبتلاء جسده، وهناك وظائف عديدة لاتتطلب قوة جسمانية بل عقلا وكفاءة وخبرة كالأعمال الإدارية والعلاقات العامة والكمبيوتر وغيرها من الوظائف والمجالات، مع مراعاة صرف رواتب جيدة لهم حسب حجم العمل الملقى على عاتقهم"، مشدداً على أهمية دمج ذوي الإحتياجات  في المجتمع والاستفادة من الإمكانات التي يتمتعون بها والمشاركة في تحقيق النهضة للمجتمع، وتمنى من كافة المؤسسات والشركات دعم هذه الفئة والنظر إليهم من الناحية الانسانية لأنهم جزأ لايتجزأ من المجتمع ولهم الحق في الحياة.. 

*تطوير التهيئة المهنية* 

هذا وأشار الكواري لأنه لابد من الاستفادة من قدرات ذوي الإحتياجات  وتوظيفها في مكانها المناسب وتوفير فرص العمل لهم بهدف إشراكهم في عملية التنمية الاقتصادية في وطنهم، معرباً عن رفضه توظيف المبتلى  في ذات الجهة التي تخرج منها بهدف مساعدتهم على الاستفادة من قدراتهم وإمكاناتهم ومواهبهم بما يخدم الخطة العلاجية لهم ولفتح قنوات الاتصال والتواصل مع بيئتهم لإعادة التوازن ولتحقيق القبول الاجتماعي لهم بالدرجة الأولى.. 

وختاماً أوضح أن هناك مساعي جارية من أجل تطوير قسم "التهيئة المهنية" وذلك عن طريق الاستفادة من خبرات الآخرين في مجال التأهيل المهني، وتقديم برامج وخدمات مميزة لطلاب المعهد بهدف الوصول بهم إلى أفضل المستويات الصحية والتعليمية والاجتماعية، متمنياً مشاركة الطلاب في مشاريع الدولة كجزء عملي من برنامج التأهيل المهني في المستقبل..
 تمنياااتي لكم بقراءه ممتعه ومفيده
م/ن

----------


## نبراس،،،

في الحقييقه لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
 طااقه وابدااع رهييب قد لا يووجد في الاشخااص الاسوياء
 وكل ذلك لاراادتهم واملهم للمستقبل
 مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> في الحقييقه لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
> طااقه وابدااع رهييب قد لا يووجد في الاشخااص الاسوياء
> وكل ذلك لاراادتهم واملهم للمستقبل
> مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
> دمتي بخيير



 تسلم خيي 
ع الحضووور الطيب 
والشكر موصول لك لتوااااصلك 
يعطيك العااافيه لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك العافيه ..

نعم واجب ان يعشوا مثل غيرهم ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> نعم واجب ان يعشوا مثل غيرهم ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
مشكووور اخوووي 
تعطرت صفحتي بعطر حروووفك العذبه 
حضووور رااائع ومميز منك خيي
يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت وداااام تواااصلك 
موفق

----------

